
My startup failed, and I don't know why - sfps
http://shitfuckpissstore.com/
======
onion2k
I imagine the reason your business failed is due to ignoring the lefthand side
gutter on your website. A simple group focus test would have found this. The
text is hard up against the edge of the screen, causing users to feel trapped
and confined. With a 15px margin users would feel free and excited by your
offering, leading to an improved conversion ratio and additional social back
links from sharing on Bebo and MySpace.

UX Consultancy: $3200, payable in Dogecoin.

------
tzs
Never forget the classic sales aphorism to "sell the sizzle, not the steak".
Applied to pencils, that would be "sell the sharpening, not the pencil", and
can be seen in practice here:
[http://www.artisanalpencilsharpening.com](http://www.artisanalpencilsharpening.com)

------
zinghaboi
I actually enjoyed reading the description for pricing plans.

------
antichaos
How much time did you invest in this?

------
shekhar101
Damn you! A loud fart sound in the middle of 10s of people in a conference
room. :@ NSFW :D

------
jqm
all you need is one customer....

------
iambase
you should have pivoted to dog underwear... !

------
hfreire
color. you forgot about the colored pencils.

------
hramos_3
Do you know how to make potato salad?

